# Linksys WRT54GS + user's manual



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Would anyone have a user's manual for the Linksys Wireless WRT54GS router in pdf format? Where might I get one? I would love to know how to set the security features. Had some company the other day that logged right onto my wireless. I guess I don't have something set right. Lots of other features I don't know how to set.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Found a pdf user's manual but it doesn't really get into much detail about all the features.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

What kind of security do you have set?

If you don't, you should enable WPA, enter a password and then use that password on any system that connects to it. The manual should cover setting up wireless security.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

See this document. I'm sure you will have no problem translating the illustrated windows instructions to your mac.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Great help. Thanks for the document, Daktari. I'll have to go over what security I have set up.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

No problem!


----------

